# Spiral candle stick



## Jonzjob (27 Jul 2010)

Well I saw a method of making open spiral thingies and just couldn't resist it! So I started off with a small log hoiked off of the fire wood pile and finished up with one, I hope, of a pair.

I have tried to make these things before, but the method was just not worth the effort. Life is too short for some things, but this one looked promising.

Please tell me if you think that it was worth much less effort that my other tries?

The first photo is the rough turning of the overall shape and it progresses.







The initial spiral is cut with a Forstner bit down to just more than 1/2 way






I have a tiny Carol drum sander that is meant for a Dremel, but it was ideal for this job






There is still another coat of Danish oil to go on when the 1st coat is dry






Next is the right hand thread and from what I can make out it is more difficult!

Anyone tell me why? It is quite obvious when you know! I didn't even think about the difference.

I am really pleased with the result even if it isn't perfect. As they say "If at first you don't suck seed give up  

Just a thought? This one is huge by my last candle stick! All of 6" high! :roll:


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Jul 2010)

Having tried this myself and failed miserably, I think it is great. I find this sort of thing really difficult. Yours looks spot on for the wood and personally I'd be chuffed if I had done it.

pete


----------



## Jonzjob (28 Jul 2010)

Thank you Pete. My first attempt is still sat on my bench and it will become something else because the method I tried was just too much like hard work! 

This one was done using this method and is a piece of wee wee!

http://www.waterfront-woods.com/Article ... Candle.pdf

The fact that I have the little Carol sander made it even easier and was used instead of using the side of a drill. Also, because I have made the centre section smaller that the ends it was not possible the use a router so my 2" dia (or so) Carol sanding drum started the rounding and the little one finished it off quite well.

Give it another try Pete, I think you will find it much easier? ccasion5:


----------



## Ad de Crom (28 Jul 2010)

John, very pretty, I love it to make candlesticks sometimes (when I'm in the right mood).
If you don't mind, I steal this idea. ( copy the picture into my photo file)
Cheers, Ad


----------



## Jonzjob (28 Jul 2010)

Thank you Ad.. Be my guest after all it isn't my idea after all.


----------



## Chems (28 Jul 2010)

Jonzjob":n04w8odu said:


> Anyone tell me why? It is quite obvious when you know! I didn't even think about the difference.



Cause you have to work left handed?


----------



## Orcamesh (28 Jul 2010)

I like this very muchly! It's well executed.  

So I have also half inched the pdf file, thanks for that Jonzjob! :lol: 

Not sure when I'll get a chance to have a go though, but at least I have the method now!

cheers
Steve


----------



## Paul.J (28 Jul 2010)

Looks good to me Jon


----------



## Jonzjob (28 Jul 2010)

If you look closely at the 1st photo and you can see the lines of the spiral on the left hand lump. You use a forstner bit and it will, as it says in the PDF, be working against the grain and there will be the chance of tear out. I reckon that if you start at the right end that will not be the case, but as I haven't tried it yet I will let you know the result.

A friend on another forum is now, after I had posted this on there, thinking of doing a slightly larger version with a tree trunk and a chainsaw. He is a chainsaw carving pro as well as a complete knutter. Smudge knows him via the same forum and will confirm. He even tried to see what it would be like trying his chainsaw on a turning piece! I told him big time NO, but he tried it and will not be repeating the exciting experience!!!

As far as anyone knicking the PDF. No worries blue! One reason is that it ain't mine and 2 if it was you would still be welcome!!

Come on lets twist again like we di last summer? Thinks !! I could write a song about that!


----------



## Richard Findley (28 Jul 2010)

Looking good John!!!

I've done solid spirals but never the hollow type. You've done well here!!! No idea why the other direction should be harder, although I am a little ambidextrous, but by the time you've done both directions you'll have the hang of it!!!

If anything a little more of step 10 on the PDF file (sanding with the strips of abrasive) would help the shape of the bines more but that's just nit picking, you've done a grand job mate!!!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Chems (29 Jul 2010)

Jonzjob":3dco48xs said:


> If you look closely at the 1st photo and you can see the lines of the spiral on the left hand lump. You use a forstner bit and it will, as it says in the PDF, be working against the grain and there will be the chance of tear out. I reckon that if you start at the right end that will not be the case, but as I haven't tried it yet I will let you know the result.



I'm not very down with turning, is that the answer, tear out? So my left handed guess was wrong?


----------



## Pip (29 Jul 2010)

Thanks for the idea John, filed away for future destruction
pip


----------



## Jonzjob (29 Jul 2010)

Richard I have to admit that I agree with you and I may (?) just put it back on the lathe, just to hold it, and have another go with the strip abrasive. The reason that I didn't do any more was that it was making my hands quite sore, arthritis in both. I used 2 pair of artery forceps, the self gripping type to hold the strip, but it was still quite hard work. Lazy sod, that's me 

Just as a matter of interest Richard. I would give my right arm to be ambidextrous! 

Thank you everyone for your comments


----------



## Richard Findley (29 Jul 2010)

Hi John,

In my experience, the thing about spirals is that (once you've worked out the setting out) they are not that difficult to do (refering to the solid type I've done - your hollow stuff is certainly harder!!!!) but they are bloody hard work!!!!!

I made these out of 4" Tulip, all spirals cut by hand and hand sanded. The aches and pains I had after.... and I was only 27 at the time!!!!!!






Cheers

Richard


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Jul 2010)

I was watching one of our club members (a cabinet maker by trade) doing one of these in oak the other other day to replace the leg on an old sideboard. He did it with a tenon saw and a file. As you say Richard he made it look quick and easy but I can see that it would be knackering if you have that many that size to do.

pete


----------



## Jonzjob (30 Jul 2010)

That is one of the things about the method that I used Richard. It isn't that much hard work. The shaping of the outer radius of the spirals was done with my Carol sander drums and I didn't go for an 'exact plastic moulding' type of finish. The only awkward thing for me as I said ws the sanding strip and if I could find a way to get one of the sanding drums in there I definitely would!!

I agree that solid spirals, or the method I tried are MUCH harder. I can't remember whose method I used, but it is done with a 1/2 round gouge, a 'capstan' on the live end and turning the piece by hand while gouging the spiral. I have just left the piece onthe bench to remind me not to try it again :shock:


----------



## Jonzjob (30 Jul 2010)

Whale oil beef hooked!! 

It does cause a bit of tear out with the forstner bit. I gave it a quick sharpen before I did it too!






I have cleaned a fair bit of it up, but there was definitely a fair bit of tear out. It won't cause a problem because the Carol sander just takes it out. It is a fair bit more awkward to do the sanding though with the twist in the other direction.

Tres bizarre!


----------



## George Foweraker (30 Jul 2010)

Nice work well done.

Regards george


----------



## dickm (30 Jul 2010)

In the wonderful world of theory, it's supposed to be possible to make spirals like that on the router lathe that I picked up from the tip for £3. But doesn't seem to work in practice  . 

Still doesn't detract from the fact that OP has done a super job there.


----------



## Jonzjob (30 Jul 2010)

I think that you would have to have a router bit that will plunge to about 1 3/4" to get to the bottom of that lot Dick? Much more simple with a forstner bit and a steady eye? I wish I had that steady eye 'cause I got the bit!

It is lovely to see the result after a bit of care though...


----------



## Jonzjob (3 Aug 2010)

Well I could now change the title of this thread to Spiral candle sticks because I have done the second. It was more difficult doing the right hand thread. That was mainly due to the orientation of the twist when I was smoothing down the form from the forstner bit cuts. Quite surprising really 'cause I thought it would be very similar.







I am pleased with the results but I think that I will spend a bit more time and effort on the finish? Well maybe, but I am a lazy git, so???

Oh yes, the candle on the left hand one is now straight!


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Aug 2010)

A pair of these about 4' tall would look really Gothic wouldn't they? :lol: 

They are very impressive the size they are though, good job, well done

pete


----------



## Richard Findley (4 Aug 2010)

Lovely pair John. I think they've turned out really well!! 

Good job. Well done =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

Richard


----------



## Jonzjob (4 Aug 2010)

Oh dear Pete, I have a 'forum friend' coming to stay for a few daze next week. He is a VERY enthusiastic chainsaw carving pro and he has asked me if I could get a lump of oak about 3 foot long and 18" across the heart. He will bring a few of his saws and we will see about carving (?) one of these at that size!!! I haven't even dared to tell OH yet! But I can see it happening if I can get that lump? IF!!!!! it happens I will post photos? Don't hold yer breffff!

Richard, thank you. I was really pleased how the pair turned out and I have a request from someone on a Francophile forum for a pair! She is also very interested in the tractor that I posted a while back






All I will have to do now is try to put a price on them?? Much more difficult than the making!


----------



## Bodrighy (4 Aug 2010)

Give yourself an hourly rate, + cost of materials etc then adapt for buyer. Friend usually cheaper and so forth

pete


----------



## Jonzjob (4 Aug 2010)

Well, the materials are easy. 250€ for 4 stere (4 cubic meters) of fire wood. That would come to about 10 centimes for the lot? Time??? I'll have to think about that   

Ta for the tips Pete.

I think that it was you Pete that posted about a pro on a video you saw that was saying that if you started with firewood then that's what you finished up with. Is there any chance that you might remember just who that was? I would love to send him a couple of photos.


----------



## Jonzjob (8 Aug 2010)

Well, I now have a commission to make a pair of said candle sticks. Plus the tractor/trailer that I posted earlier and I am really looking forward to doing both!

Just as a reminder if you didn't see the tractor. It was such a lovely thing to make and just for me! This one has to be as good or even better if I can!


----------



## richburrow (8 Aug 2010)

That is mint, must have taken ages.
8)


----------



## Jonzjob (9 Aug 2010)

Thank you Rich.

A bit longer than most of the other things that I have turned I must admit??


----------



## Jonzjob (10 Aug 2010)

Bloody hell! They are reproducing!!!!


----------



## Wood spoiler (23 Sep 2010)

Hi
I was impressed by the concept and just had a go at following the method as posted by Jonzjob.
I am in two minds about the stability of a tall candle stick without a foot and therefore have made a foot for mine. Not fixed in place yet as unsure about the result. Welcome comments on this. It was all done in Ash but the colours has come up entirely different  
I made the mistake of trying to "fiddle" with the top back on the lathe and had not realised just how elastic the structure became once opened out. Saved the day by bringing up the tailstock but still not 100% right. So my word of wisdom to anyone else is to be satisfied with the turned elements before moving to the spiral (I am sure that is what you would all do anyway - newbie mistake!)
Anyway here is my take on it - what do you think?


----------



## Jonzjob (23 Sep 2010)

Nicely done, but I think that the foot is a bit heavy for it. Perhaps if it were concave rather than convex? 

If I do any taller ones I think that I will use a smaller forsner bit so that the spiral is just that bit thicker?

I put mine back on the lathe to finish the polish on the top and base, BUT I put the tailstock up to it before I hit the go button! All of the sanding on the spiral was done with it mounted on the lathe and I realised then just what a 'flexible friend' it was :roll: :roll: I used a drum sander in my Dremel to sand the outside of the spiral arms and a strip of Hermes abrasive to do the insides.


----------



## PeterSk (23 Sep 2010)

Lovely work! I particularly like the spalt on the outer pair in that last photo, it really shows up the shape on the spiral arms very nicely


----------

